# Nippon Kenpo tell me abou it?



## Manny (Apr 13, 2011)

What is Nippon or Nihon Kenpo? is it a martial art or a combative sport? is it a kind of karate do? does it has katas? 

I've ssenn vids about it and it seesm to me it's a full contact sport where punches,knees,albows,kicks,takedowns,sweeps,trows,etc,etc are allowed even some kind of ground fighting too.

Manny


----------

